# 811 new software P4.24



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Got new download of P4.24 to my 811 and it was hung in the screen where it says if the blue and amber lights are on, do not unplug it 'or else':grin: 
Anyway I waited about four hours and then called Dish techs. Got a pleasant woman who said to hold down the power button for 10 seconds. Did that and after waiting a bit the thing powered off and then sat there for a while. Finally it started checking the satellite connection. After step five it started downloading the guide but the lady from dish said cancel that so I did and then I got a smart card not authorized to receive this channel. (6080 music) I kept trying to view that channel and then coming up with the error message. 
She had me press the guide button and it downloaded the guide and hung at the end of the download so I waited a bit and then canceled that and the sucker started working again.
She kept telling me over and over that the 811 won't be supported and that I will have to lease a 211. Shucks, this one is in the garage and all I use it for is listening to music. It will pick up a local PBS channel OTA with a Silver Sensor antenna.
Oh, I suppose someday I'll bite the bullet and replace it but not if it is still doing what I want it to do.

I asked her why, if the 811 is no longer going to be supported, did they download a new version of the software? She didn't know, surprise, surprise.:grin:


----------

